# Does Firefox 4 support GPU acceleration in FreeBSD?



## bigtoque (Mar 22, 2011)

I was a little hesitant upgrading from Firefox 3 to 4 as I really hated the look and feel of it when I tried a beta of it with windows a few months ago.

Fortunately Firefox 4 looks exactly the same as FF3 on BSD.

Is GPU acceleration supported in FF4 on BSD? 

I've got an nVidia GTX460 with the latest drivers from nvidia.com


----------



## dandelion (Mar 22, 2011)

WebGL? Try querying the process if it accesses /dev/nvidiaN, say before and after loading a 3D slide
`$ procstat -f $(pgrep firefox) | fgrep nvidia`

Also, www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 supports VDPAU since v10.2.


----------



## bigtoque (Mar 22, 2011)

Before:
	
	



```
$ procstat -f $(pgrep firefox) | fgrep nvidia
```

After:
	
	



```
$ procstat -f $(pgrep firefox) | fgrep nvidia
86419 firefox-bin        43 v c rw------   1       0 -   /dev/nvidiactl    
86419 firefox-bin        70 v c rw------   1       0 -   /dev/nvidia0      
86419 firefox-bin        71 v c rw------   1       0 -   /dev/nvidia0      
86419 firefox-bin        72 v c rw------   1       0 -   /dev/nvidia0      
86419 firefox-bin        73 v c rw------   1       0 -   /dev/nvidia0
```


----------

